# '02 F250 Western Ultramount Install Question



## buterbn (Jun 30, 2004)

Hey guys, I'm just getting around to installing my ultramount frame mounts.. I am about to drill holes for the back frame bolts on top. I was wondering how you guys thread the nut on the inside, do you put your arm down the inside of the frame? I am running into problems as I have the front tow hooks and they are being stubborn coming off, so I am wondering if you guys usually remove these to get access to the inside of the frame?

jason


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

the mount kit comes with steel rods about 16-20" long welded to the bolt heads. if you didnt buy the kit you need to get something of that nature done to the bolt heads. this also keeps the head of the bolt from spinning as you tighten the locknuts down. i doubt your going to be able to get those tow hooks off. i read somewhere those are engineered to 10x the trucks weight. so they can stand the stress of roughly 70,000lbs


----------



## buterbn (Jun 30, 2004)

yeah I bought it used.. And those tow hooks are not going anywhere, found that out the hardway.. How bad is it to temporarily use the plow without the back 2 upper bolts?

thanks for the help


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

Western part number for the bolts with the handles is 22314. Most dealers should have them right in stock. I'd just get them and put 'em in. I wouldn't chance running it with missing bolts.


----------



## sbrennan007 (Jul 27, 2003)

Do you have any pics of what your dealing with here? I've done a ton of installs on these model trucks and have had to come up with some cleaver ideas at times.

One thing I had to do once was put the bolt onto the end of a LARGE Craftsman screwdriver, then when it got started, I wedged the LARGE screw driver in, under the bolt between the bolt and the frame and was able to tighten it up nice and tight without it turning at all.

It might help to see how these tow hooks are in there though.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

DO NOT plow with out those bolts in there. on my truck theres only 4-6 bolts connecting the mount to the frame. just get the bolts from your western dealer, they'll know exactly what u need!


----------



## show-n-go (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm getting ready to start the same thing on my excursion. So since i bought the bolt kit from Western i will have these bolts in there? I haven't opened the box yet.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

show-n-go;866526 said:


> I'm getting ready to start the same thing on my excursion. So since i bought the bolt kit from Western i will have these bolts in there? I haven't opened the box yet.


They'll be in there.


----------



## buterbn (Jun 30, 2004)

I was actually able to get one tow hook bolt 3/4 undone usin impact wrench at like 130psi, but then the nut spun off the weld that connects it to the frame to prevent from spinning. So now the bolt moves up and down. Almost able to get my hand down the frame but the three bolts that come up through the bottom of the frame wall prevent me from really gettin in there. 

Will try and track down this part now, thanks for the part #. Anyone know a good western dealer in northern nj who has a large selection of parts?

Also, I have not drilled the holes for the bumper bracket yet but the bracket seems to be not flush with the outside frame rail, is this normal? 

Will try and get a pic up later after class

ps. I wasn't looking to plow without the bolts in was just thinking of moving the plow to my storage unit 10 mile away

thanks for the help guys


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

show-n-go;866526 said:


> I'm getting ready to start the same thing on my excursion. So since i bought the bolt kit from Western i will have these bolts in there? I haven't opened the box yet.


yes you will have them! when i saw them i was like what in the hell are these for ...then when you get to that point its real easy to figure it out!


----------

